# LP-E6 third party and Canon Chargers



## AlanF (Mar 19, 2014)

One of my LP-E6 batteries comes up with an error message that it communicates irregularly with my 5DIii but it still works fine. It charges correctly on my old charger supplied with the 5DIII a year ago. Today, I tried to charge it with the more recent apparently identical charger supplied with the 70D. It doesn't charge but the charger goes into a rapid red flashing mode. It looks as if Canon has nobbled it's more recent chargers so as not to work with some 3rd party LP-E6s, and my LP-E6 is not recognised as Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2014)

A good reason to get the OEM battery despite the higher cost.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 20, 2014)

Also a good reason to buy one of these generic AC/DC chargers for $11 that don't care who made the battery...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-LC-E6E-F0R-Canon-LP-E6-LPE6-EOS-7D-60D-5D-Mark-II-DSLR-Camera-US-/171270106288?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27e07e6cb0


----------



## tron (Mar 20, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Also a good reason to buy one of these generic AC/DC chargers for $11 that don't care who made the battery...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-LC-E6E-F0R-Canon-LP-E6-LPE6-EOS-7D-60D-5D-Mark-II-DSLR-Camera-US-/171270106288?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item27e07e6cb0


If someone gets an expensive camera like 5DMkIII I cannot see how they save a little by getting cheap batteries.

I would understand maybe a pro who has to go a place with no electricity for many days has to have many batteries so buying cheap makes sense.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikon is really getting serious about counterfeit batteries, it makes Canon look like the good guy.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/12/09/nikon-firmware-update-breaks-support-for-third-party-batteries


----------



## AlanF (Mar 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> A good reason to get the OEM battery despite the higher cost.



I think it is a genuine Canon battery. When Canon introduced the firmware upgrade that rejected third party batteries several of us experienced problems with what we thought or knew were genuine Canon ones. It now appears that the so and sos have "upgraded" the chargers as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2014)

AlanF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > A good reason to get the OEM battery despite the higher cost.
> ...



Can you be a little more clear on "thinking" it's a genuine Canon battery? If it is a reputable third-party battery, it will not say Canon on it (or if it does, it will say something like "for Canon LPE6"). If it looks like you genuine Canon battery, but you think it might not be, that means you suspect it could be a counterfeit. If you're in the habit of purchasing batteries from sketchy sources, eBay, vendors that are not authorized Canon dealers, etc.), then I suppose caveat emptor applies. If a new LC-E6 charger from Canon does not charge a battery known to be a Canon OEM product, you should contact Canon.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 20, 2014)

It does not worry me significantly enough to do anything about it since I have the older charger and so I can use the battery. There is just an annoyance that Canon gets so anal that it does these things.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2014)

I will only use Wasabi brand if I go 3rd Party.


----------

